# Dublin Docks.



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi All,

I was wondering, is it possible to park overnight at Dublin Docks.

I'm sailing early on Friday morning across to Holyhead heading for the Birmingham show and if I use Camac Valley, then with early morning traffic on the Naas Road, I would nearly need 2 hours to get to the docks.

The solution would be to travel up on thursday night and park at the docks if it's possible.

Anybody know?

Thanks,

Dec.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dec,

Have not done it personnally but I know a couple who do it with their 4 children alot of the time and had no problems so far, as the docks is a good distance in from residential areas i cannot see it being a problem I presume you mean Dublin Port and not Dun Laoghaire. 

Dee


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Dee,

Yes definately Dublin port.

Do you know were they allowed inside the compound or did they park outside? Not really an area that I would like to park outside of the perimeter fence.

Regards,

Dec.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

there's a bit about long-term parking here: Irish ferries FAQ port parking doesn't specifically refer to sleeping in a vehicle but can't see what difference it makes to them, really. 
have a good trip,
-H


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Hello, 
We stayed at Camac last year before getting the early ferry to Holyhead. We left early, about 6.30am to avoid the traffic and had an easy drive to the dock were we had breakfast. There were a few others setting off early from Camac and traffic was quite light.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dec,

They stayed inside the perimeter in the long term car park I think, I do pass the camac valley caravan park some mornings about 7.00 a.m. and would be in the centre of Dublin by 7.30a.m. If you leave Camac Valley by 6.15a.m. the bus lanes do not open on the Quays till 7.00 am. and therefore should be clear.

I hope you enjoy the show

Dee


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dec,
The year before last we stayed overnight in the compound before the check in gates and also some other people slept in their car. A bit noisy when the ferry came in.
Out of courtesy we checked this out with the security personnel. The ones we spoke to said it was no problem providing we kept out of the lanes.

John


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

FERDINAND said:


> Hi Dec,
> The year before last we stayed overnight in the compound before the check in gates and also some other people slept in their car. A bit noisy when the ferry came in.
> Out of courtesy we checked this out with the security personnel. The ones we spoke to said it was no problem providing we kept out of the lanes.
> 
> John


John,

Did you check this with security before you arrived or as you approached the docks?

Thanks,

Dec.


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Dec,

If I remember correctly we just parked up and asked a couple of guys who were outside the terminal, but I guess you could give them a call before you arrived.

John


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Folks,

Taking your advice on board, I'm going to try the docks first, if that doesn't work, I have a friend who has kindly offered me her driveway. The only problem with the driveway is the run into the docks in the morning but thats not really that big a problem....

See you all when I get back....

Slán

Dec.


----------

